# VG33E 3.3L V6 spark plug replacement



## soapsuds (Oct 6, 2005)

Is the #6 plug on the VG33E a job for the average backyard mechanic or is it best to take it to the shop? From my search on this forum it sounds like a major PITA and knuckles but the dealer wants $340 Cdn. since they say the intake manifold has to come off (labour & gaskets)



> There is a detent in the firewall to the left of where the spark plug is located. The angle is just right with a 6"extension and the spark plug socket to slide the extension from left to right and use your left hand to guide the socket onto the spark plug. Your left hand will have to go just under the lines that run almost against the firewall. Make sure you just loosen the plug and blow out the dirt that is around the spark plug before remove it. This is not a pleasant plug to remove, so be patient. There is no way to see the plug...


Is it worth the pain and aggravation or do most bite-the-bullet and let the shop do it?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

All you need is a mirror, one of the extendable magnet, sparkplug boot puller, sparkplug socket, 4 inch extension, universal joint, another 4 inch extension, and a 3/8 ratchet, and some patience. It takes me no longer than 5 minutes to do, but I already know what to do. You will need to mirror and the magnet if you drop anything. Other than that, set up the socket with the socket and extension, then the universal joint, then the extension.
You may not need the sp boot puller to take the sparkplug wire out, but just in case it will come in handy. It is worth the pain and aggravation. Just take your time and be patient. The first time will definitely take awhile to do.


----------



## soapsuds (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback rps180. Your tool list definitely helps. Now I just need to find the patience and git-r-done.


----------

